# 6 I Am - My Grand-daughter's Night Shirt



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I had this extra pink shirt so we made it into a night-shirt for her. We don't have a regular t-shirt maker in Wooster anymore so Keeley and I went shopping yesterday for iron ons.

On the front is a princess and stars and on the back a kitty and the moon and stars.

Here she is on her birthday ...... Keeley Nichole Haven


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

She'll be having sweet dreams! She is a cute little girl.--- you gave me an idea of doing this together with my youngest granddaughter next time she spends the weekend with me. She'll enjoy "designing" it. Thanks for sharing- and thanks for the idea.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

What lovely memories seeing this thread has brought me! When my grandson, Jonathan, was little he often spent the night with me. My DH had a green t-shirt that he loved to wear. The first time he wore it, it skimmed the ground, and eventually, it was skimming his bottom, but by then he was quite happy to sleep in his own pj's! 

I loved those sleepovers. He used to share the bed with me and his poor Opa had to sleep somewhere else. He would sit on my lap and I had a children's bible, and he would ask me to read the same stories over and over again! Daniel in the lion's den, Jonah, Samson and, of course, David and Jonathan. 

Memories to cherish!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

She's a cutie, and I love her name.


----------



## Mtetar (Oct 15, 2017)

Very Beautiful and what a great color. 

Thank you for sharing and enjoy your day, 
Mtetar


----------



## EdenY35 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

